# New Zoom bait coming out



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Just thought I'd give you a heads up on a new bait Zoom is coming with. The Zoom Swimmin Super Fluke is coming out in January. Here's a pic and the colors that are going to be available.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Must be tryin to compete with the swimming senko...looks pretty friggin sweet though!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That will be great for Wipers. They love those Zoom Flukes..Thanks


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the watermelon zoom fluke for river smallies and for working lily pads for large mouth. I hope the new tail design doesn't mess with the darting action though. Are they still going to keep the old design too?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Its not gonna dart as it has a swimming tail on it.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I ordered mine ..........I like it!......


----------

